# Polll 2 of 2 - Vote for the Best Library Article 2009



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2010)

There were more nominations than what the forum software allows for  voting options.  So please cast your vote in both polls.  You can find  the other poll at:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58426http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58424

These two polls will close on 02/25/2010 and I'll use the results from  them to set up a final poll to determine the Best Library Article of  2009. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed articles and thanks for taking the  time to show your appreciation by voting for them.



Casting Bubble Free


its_virgil  (161kb PDF)

"Cube-Itz" Cube Pen


workinforwood  (895K PDF)

Curved Metal Segmenting



djwood1  (1.37mb PDF)

Fridge Magnets from Pen Blank Cutoffs



juteck  (420kb PDF)

Pen Kit Bushings and Tubes



wracinowski  (287kb PDF)

Leather Cigar Pen Tutorial


William  O Young (748K PDF)


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 21, 2010)

voted


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in.

Tough call

Gary


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2010)

Voted on both..........


----------



## VisExp (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump and thanks to those who have voted already!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 23, 2010)

Also voted


----------



## shepardscross (Feb 23, 2010)

Voted on both


----------

